# en pelotas



## paga

ciao!

qualcuno mi sa dire come potrei tradurre l'espressione "en pelotas"? Non so se esistano differenze, ma l'ho sentita pronunciare da un ragazzo argentino.

In particolare, fa riferimento a quando una persona viene derubata e non ha più soldi con sè...potrebbe essere "in mutande"? 

grazie!

su


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

En pelotas = nudo, in mutande


----------



## Neuromante

Io penso che sia solo *Nudo*


----------



## NoOrK

Nudo è più formale.

C'è gente che dice "estoy sin un puto duro" "en pelotas" "al 0 pelado"
Credo che si potrei literale:

"Sto nudo" "Sto senza un cazzo di soldi(esta tan solo la he oído en el norte donde soy yo)" "Sto senza niente" "Sto al zero"

No obstante, dudo que en italiano se pueda traducir el vulgar, en italiano cuesta mucho encontrar vulgar en esta expresion.


----------



## traduttrice

"En pelotas" vuol dire essere nudo - - "No abras la puerta que estoy en pelotas" e significa anche "non sapere niente su qualcosa" - - "Estoy en pelotas para el examen del martes".


----------



## traduttrice

paga said:


> In particolare, fa riferimento a quando una persona viene derubata e non ha più soldi con sè...potrebbe essere "in mutande"?


È vero!!! Dimenticavo questo caso molto particolare: "el ladrón me robó la billetera, donde tenía todo el sueldo... me dejó en pelotas"


----------



## Jero

Buenas... tengan en cuenta que es una expresión *muy* informal, la utilizamos sólo con amigas/os


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

In italiano "in mutande" si adatta benissimo al tuo contesto paga =)

"Sto nudo" come qualcuno ha proposto non si dice proprio in italiano e nemmeno "sto al zero"...al limite si dice "sono al verde", ma in ogni caso non si userebbe in questo contesto.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

traduttrice said:


> e significa anche "non sapere niente su qualcosa" - - "Estoy en pelotas para el examen del martes".


 
¡Buenas! Aquí en este sentido utilizamos más "Pillar a uno en pelotas".

Para la desnudez literal  en italiano se utiliza "nudo come un verme", vero?

Ciao ed a presto!


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente, Traductora, en italiano se usa esa expresión!


----------



## paga

Vi ringrazio tutti!

Finalmente ho capito i vari contesti d'uso dell'espressione!

Grazie!

su


----------



## pumy

traduttrice said:


> È vero!!! Dimenticavo questo caso molto particolare: "el ladrón me robó la billetera, donde tenía todo el dinero... me dejó en pelotas"



En pelotas=nudo ma può dirsi che se non ho soldi non ho niente e quindi sono in certo senso "nudo"...

Saluti


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y esto pensando... ¿os suena _en bragas_?

Esa también se utiliza bastante (por lo menos por aquí) para expresar que te pillan desprevenido.

"¡Me pillas en bragas!"


----------



## pumy

TPS te confirmo que por Madrid también se usa


----------

